# Cockatiel with watery droppings



## Sherbears (Jun 30, 2011)

My female cockatiel Elika has recently had really watery droppings. I have made a vet appointment for her but can't get in to see him until July 11th. I am concerned that it might be an infection of sorts since if it was related to stress or diet it might have gone away already? I have talked to a couple of people who are experienced with birds and they too have given me advice about Elika's health. What I am wondering is, is there anything that anyone can suggest for me to do in the meantime while waiting for the appointment date? How can I make sure that she isn't getting worse? 

Thanks for your time and advice.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes foods can give them watery droppings or when they have a bath

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If there's some kind of intestinal upset, probiotics might help restore balance. Benebac is a good brand (make sure it's the kind for birds and not for other pets). Ornabac isn't as good but is usually easy to find.

It's normal for birds to have watery droppings sometimes. But if the droppings are always watery there might be a medical problem.


----------

